# Button mit Zahlen beschriften



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Jan 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe hier ein kleines Programm geschrieben!
Es sind 4 Buttons in einem Fenster zu sehen!
Ich würde nun gerne die Button von unten links bis oben rechts mit den Zahlen(1-4) beschriften.

Nur habe ich keine AHnung wie man das macht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Hier erstmal mein Programm:



> package haus;
> 
> import java.awt.Color;
> 
> ...


_

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe
Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2010)

```
mybutton[i][u].setText(u + 2*i);
```


----------

